# Who has an Observation Hive?



## sea

Just wondering, how many Beeks out there have observation hives? 
If you do, how long have you been able to continuously maintain a colony?


----------



## MDS

I have an eight frame (large) observation hive but only in second year. Plan on not touching it for five years then change out the frames/wax. Unless something bad goes wrong. No problem so far.


----------



## flyingbrass

Mine died about Feb. 15th or so. If I could have mad it to March 1st I think they would have lived. I thought I was smart enough to run one but was proven wrong once again. It is at my deer camp an hour away so I can't check on it all the time. I think I had 2 problems that led to its death. 1. I left the entrance hole partially blocked to reduce it being robbed by my stronger hive and to keep moths out. That was a huge mistake because the bees that died blocked the entrance and nobody could go outside to work or poop. 2. A guest at my camp left the heat up too high inside a few times to I think they burned more stores than they should have, even though I knew they were a bit light they should have made it. It was a combination of mistakes that killed my hive. So close!


----------



## Michael Bush

I do. They die out from time to time. They are always "boom or bust" due to the limited room.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm


----------



## Riverratbees

A friend of mine has a 8 framer inside his house. He marked and clipped his queens wings so she can't go with the swarm. He generally collects 2 sometime 3 swarms a yr from it. Sets out hives with lemon grass oil and most of the time catches the swarms. He watches his bees faithfully everyday while he watches tv. I want to get one built like his just financials won't allow right now they are cool to watch.


----------



## Mr. C

I could probably swing the financials to set one up (assuming I build it myself), the real issue is convincing my wife that we need a beehive inside of our house! I may put one into my beeshop once I get my heater installed and the rest of the junk out of there, but then I can't watch them from inside on the sofa =(.


----------



## Dana

I started a 4 deep frame observation hive last July 2. It's growing quickly now.


----------



## Specialkayme

I have one. And have built about four or so over the past five years. I like to continuously improve. 

I don't continuously maintain it though. If they get too big, sometimes I move them into a five frame nuc box. Sometimes I don't have an OH running at all.


----------



## chas10

I just built a 10 frame deep double wide swing view from Bonterra Bees plans. Going to stock it with a package on drawn out frames this spring. Hope it last a few years, Just make sure you can feed the bees when they need it


----------



## zookeeper

I have an all medium 5 frame that we built ourselves from plans on Honey Run Apiaries' web site. It's in the back room of our house and overwintering great. I haven't done anything to it at all since we started it last spring, other than keep giving it syrup. I'm not even sure they need it, but as long as they take it, I keep giving.


----------



## sea

I have built a 10 frame medium Bonterra "Swing-View", it is going into the spare bedroom. I plan to stock it with either a split or a package. 

Thanks for all the good responses so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## DC Bees

So far i have built two observation hives,the first one i use when i do a honey stand it's a three frame so it's easy to handle.The other hive is the six frame Circle View which is too big to haul around.The longest I've had bees make it was around two years.One year they absconded even though i clipped the queens wings,i guess i missed the smaller wing underneath.
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/DSC01913.jpg


----------

